
Without Internet Technology – http over sms - alexintosh
http://www.witapp.me/
======
stevekemp
I don't often comment on such things, but there's a suspicious number of new
accounts commenting (only) on this post.

~~~
alexintosh
I think some of our friends got very excited about the project, we shared the
HN link on facebook and socials. They probably created an account in order to
comment, there are no fake account tho. I recognise the names :D

------
mariobucolo
It's an old our idea, in PhotoSpotLand, patent pending, here an article o TC
about: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/26/photospotland-wants-to-
help...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/26/photospotland-wants-to-help-you-
take-better-photos/)

------
alexintosh
Some more context:

1st Uber Price

1st CM Telecom Price

What is WIT ?

WIT allows any mobile phone to receive data without internet connection by
receiving sms. WIT recognises if you have or not internet access and if you do
not, it makes you receive the data you need via sms. We created a demo
enabling the booking of a UBER cab with no internet and another one using
Facebook with no internet.

Here The Next Web article:
[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/05/27/10-brilliant-iot-
ha...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/05/27/10-brilliant-iot-hacks-tnw-
europe-2016-hack-battle/)

A PhD Researcher about service design and professor at the Copenhagen business
school wrote this pretty interesting article.
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/reuse-improve-marzia-
aricò](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/reuse-improve-marzia-aricò)

If you're into innovation and think you could use our tech, come find me, I
will be happy to discuss your ideas. Let's make this a reality.

Alessio & Davide

------
Alessio986
It's a very big project,well done.I would like to know exactly through what
you're going to send this messages. Anyway that's still mind blowing stuff!

------
MassimilianoDS
Very very cool project. Innovative, worldwide usefull. What else?
Revolutionary! Congrats to the authors. I want it soon... I can't wait...
Mostly when my internet mobile connection is down and I feel cut off from the
world! Good luck!!

------
peynaotr
Can be useful in some extreme cases. Good work!

------
negativ0
we started this as an Hack during The Next Web Hack Battle 2016:

[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/05/27/10-brilliant-iot-
ha...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/05/27/10-brilliant-iot-hacks-tnw-
europe-2016-hack-battle/)

another article from the researcher Marzia Aricò:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/reuse-improve-marzia-
aric%C3%...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/reuse-improve-marzia-aric%C3%B2)

------
HansUlrichIII
Awesome project! Think about the possibilities in disconnected countries or
regions, simply amazing! Can't wait to see this become a reality

------
dmondello
Very interesting idea! I like it!

------
giorgiosca
Great Job, Alessio: well done!

------
frankardy
Great idea, absolutely TOP! Hope this could spread quickly, thus helping a
huge number of people across the world!

------
bart_hachijuu
Great project my dear friend. I'm really happy for you. I hope that the
project will soon become a reality.

------
DanPhyxius
Great project!! I'm glad to know that and i hope it'll grow soon!!
Congratulation to all contributors!

------
Postgol
Very interesting project. It would represent a turning point.

~~~
mariobucolo
an our old idea [http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/26/photospotland-wants-to-
help...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/26/photospotland-wants-to-help-you-
take-better-photos/)

------
ladani
Nice done!

------
asdomarv
nice idea, for real

------
furyon
Really interesting idea!

------
darioberardi
Innovative Project!

------
dimarconicola
TOP

------
Kirkhammetz
Great!

